# my  new website!



## anton980 (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi everyone!  I just put up a new website of mine.  That site shall be used as a portfolio for me for now.  I'll keep adding to it but the bulk of it is done.  It would be great to hear your opinions on design and the flow of it.  Thanks!

Here's a link: www.ezrastone.net/Anton/

Anton


----------



## aghastpumpkin (May 1, 2005)

I like it. The colours are nice. Perhaps more of the burnt orange colour when it is completed? Burtn orange works for me.
I just finished my first ever phpBB forum. It was difficult to get up and running. It's for debate and discussion of a variety of subjects. Hope people like it, if they do, please sign up!
www.internationaldebateforum.com


----------



## Corry (May 1, 2005)

Hahaha...the 'Kung Fu' tomato made me laugh!  That's some awesome stuff you've got there...I just went through the 3D...I'll go through the rest later.


----------

